# Parents Marriage Cert. Search



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm in need of parents marriage certificate. They were married in either Cortazar or Celaya Gto. Does anyone know where I need to go to get the document? It is the only document left that I need to apply for dual citizenship.
I am leaving for Guadalajara on 11/11/2017. I will be staying at a home of a friend rent free for as long as I like. 
I plan to retire in Queretaro or Guanajuato but my friend's family is convinced I will like Guadalajara better. Any thoughts or comments of all three areas anyone?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Guanajuato and Querétaro are both higher than Guadalajara and therefore colder in the winter. Guanajuato is hilly, lots of up and down in centro, I don't know about outside centro. Traffic is terrible in all three, but Guadalajara is bigger and it takes longer to get past all of the traffic on the way out of town. All three are colonial cities with plazas in Centro. Qro centro would be nicer with more pedestrian only space. The sidewalks are narrow and there are some pedestrian connections between the plazas but more would be better. Guadalajara has a huge pedestrian only area in the center that is nice. Guadalajara is a few hours from the Pacific coast and beaches. It is a long trip from Qro or Gto. Gto and Qro are closer to Mexico City and its attractions and airport with better connections than the Gdl airport.

Probably lots more that could be said, but that is what came to mind immediately.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Chuy1951 said:


> I'm in need of parents marriage certificate. They were married in either Cortazar or Celaya Gto. Does anyone know where I need to go to get the document? It is the only document left that I need to apply for dual citizenship.
> I am leaving for Guadalajara on 11/11/2017. I will be staying at a home of a friend rent free for as long as I like.
> I plan to retire in Queretaro or Guanajuato but my friend's family is convinced I will like Guadalajara better. Any thoughts or comments of all three areas anyone?


Hi Chus,

For the life of me I am blanking. I *think* you get birth certificates at the _Registro Civil _of the _municipio_ where the births were registered.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Chuy1951 said:


> I'm in need of parents marriage certificate. They were married in either Cortazar or Celaya Gto. Does anyone know where I need to go to get the document? It is the only document left that I need to apply for dual citizenship.
> I am leaving for Guadalajara on 11/11/2017. I will be staying at a home of a friend rent free for as long as I like.
> I plan to retire in Queretaro or Guanajuato but my friend's family is convinced I will like Guadalajara better. Any thoughts or comments of all three areas anyone?


I believe that if your parents were married as Catholics a copy of the marriage certificate could be acquired from a church office. This comes from a Mexicana friend, I don't know myself.

I'm not certain why anyone would like Guadalajara more than Guanajuato. I have been to Guadalajara which to me is a large industrial city. Apparently there are nice neighborhoods. Guanajuato on the other hand is a beautiful, clean, pleasant and exciting city, at least in the central historical district. Although I have only been there in January the weather is reportedly spring like year round. In January the daily temperature range is mid 40's to around 70. Guanajuato however is higher elevation and hilly. You better be fit and prepared to walk, as vehicle traffic is limited. Most people don't own a car.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

xolo said:


> Hi Chus,
> 
> For the life of me I am blanking. I *think* you get birth certificates at the _Registro Civil _of the _municipio_ where the births were registered.


Birth certificates, marriage certificates, divorce and death certificates are all obtained at the Registro Civil. Increasingly, registered births, marriages, etc. are being uploaded from the physical “books” at each civil registry office into an online data base, meaning you do not have to physically go to the actual office where the birth or marriage is registered to get an official copy. 

Chuy, I believe you read Spanish. Here are the relevant links to get you started. You can find the contact information for the Registro Civil in the towns in question and go from there. 

https://www.registro-civil.com.mx/acta-matrimonio

https://www.registro-civil.com.mx/guanajuato


----------



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

Gracias to all for the assistance...especially TundraGreen and Ojosazules11 and xolo. Que Dios los bendiga. (May God Bless You)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chuy1951 said:


> I plan to retire in Queretaro or Guanajuato but my friend's family is convinced I will like Guadalajara better. Any thoughts or comments of all three areas anyone?


I have the feeling that your friend's family is convinced that you will prefer Guadalajara because that's where they live, not because it would necessarily fit your criteria for a new home.


----------



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have to agree Isla.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

izzenhood said:


> I believe that if your parents were married as Catholics a copy of the marriage certificate could be acquired from a church office. This comes from a Mexicana friend, I don't know myself.


I don't believe anything church issued is relevant to citizenship, that is a restriction from the 1917 (anti-clerical) revolutionary constitution and the earlier 1857 reforms of Benito Juarez.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Guadalajara is a very large city and is very different from the other two.. It all depends on your personal preferences...


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

A link giving detailed info on where to search genealogy in Mexico.

https://www.familysearch.org/wiki/en/Guanajuato,_Mexico_Genealogy


----------

